
The majority of the advice given to us works. We don’t - sophiaellis
https://medium.com/@sophia.e.ellis/the-majority-of-the-advice-and-methods-given-to-us-work-5bdbfee91aa4
======
Mz
_Sophiaellis.co. Remote working (currently Barcelona, Spain), jumping between
three continents. Two-time Amazon best-selling coauthor. 22._

TLDR:

"I'm 22 and wildly successful. I have zero appreciation for the fact that 98%
of my success can probably be attributed to my parents being awesome. I am
here to piss on you and tell you what a loser you are for not brilliantly
choosing to be born to awesome parents too. Because beneath the thin veneer of
material success, I have zero respect or compassion for anyone."

Also, originally posted here (and says so at the bottom of the piece):
[https://www.sophiaellis.co/blog/2017/10/11/the-majority-
of-t...](https://www.sophiaellis.co/blog/2017/10/11/the-majority-of-the-
advice-and-methods-given-to-us-work)

HN guidelines ask for the original source.

~~~
sophiaellis
Hahaha someone's mad :) Glad you liked it!

By the way, I give a percentage of what I make away to women's charities
because I know I'm lucky and I can use what I have to help people who have
been through the same sexual abuse crimes I have.

My parents had me too young and struggled and failed for years trying to build
their own dreams. I've worked and studied full time since I was 15 and
couldn't even legally drive my ass to work.

I just don't tell everyone that. Just you.

Do you feel complete? Adequate? Satisfied? A sense of justice?

Ok, fantastic.

~~~
Mz
_Hahaha someone 's mad :) Glad you liked it!_

Nope. I didn't like it at all and I don't appreciate this kind of self serving
BS wherein you twist my words to promote yourself as some clever life hack
because you think you are so much smarter than the rest of the entire planet.

~~~
sophiaellis
I "fixed" my comment for you.

Hope this is more satisfying.

~~~
Mz
Nope. It is still contemptuous towards me personally and self serving. It is
all about trying to make you look good at my expense.

All you are doing is digging your grave deeper in my eyes.

~~~
sophiaellis
...How was your first comment not contemptuous and self serving?

As long as it satisfied you :)

~~~
Mz
If you only want everyone to agree with you and squee at you about how awesome
you are, don't self post to a forum aimed at critical thinking.

I am done here.

Also, FYI to other people here, a quick check of her posting history suggests
she has probably only ever posted her own writing. She has three websites and
reposts her own writing across all three, then posts multiple copies here.
Beyond that, she does not appear to participate at all.

Conclusion: She is just here as a shill for her own work. That's it.

------
magic_beans
While this article has perfectly reasonable things to say, I'm enormously
skeptical taking life advice from a 22-year old. At 22, life is simple. Your
choices have no real consequences for anyone other than yourself. Your life is
your own, and you are entirely free.

Tell me more about how you grapple with your mean inner voice when you have a
family to take care of and real obligations to attend to.

Advice: putting your tender age in your Medium signature doesn't make you look
like a Wunderkind prodigy; it makes you look naive.

------
cko
I think I’m a self-help junkie. I’ve read enough self help blogs and articles
and books to become a ‘guru’ myself. Anywhere from personal finance to
minimalist living. The weird thing is I still read those articles even though
I’m already financially independent and own less than many self-proclaimed
minimalists. Maybe it’s me patting myself on the back and procrastinating.

~~~
sophiaellis
I'm the same way! I still love reading about others perspectives on doing
things, motivating themselves, and getting what they want. I think it's
helpful to hear different versions!

